# Mimosa Trees?



## Sugar Plum (Apr 23, 2012)

I was looking around at a link provided to me regarding poisonous plants/trees that are native to the area. 

I noticed the Mimosa tree is on the list and it says the legumes are toxic. It mentions 3 animals that are affected, but does not say anything about humans. 

I have a 2 year old girl that LOVES to play with the pods and collect all the "beans" from inside them. Could they harm her?

My husband has talked about cutting this tree down in the past, but I've fought him on it because our oldest daughter likes to climb it. I am TOTALLY on board with cutting it down if it is, in fact, poisonous to humans. Everything I've found online so far leads back to animals (haven't tried to search too much just yet due to bed time for children)

Any info y'all might have would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## dick7.62 (Apr 23, 2012)

http://www.aragriculture.org/horticulture/ornamentals/toxic_plants.htm
The above site says it is non-toxic to humans.  However most other sources say it is.


----------



## Ronnie T (Apr 23, 2012)

This site:  http://www.ehow.com/facts_5961861_toxicity-mimosa-tree.html


Says it poisonous to humans.


----------



## state159 (Apr 24, 2012)

Mimosa trees will die after a few years but their seeds will sprout up for years. I've always heard that the sawdust from cutting the wood is toxic.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks, Fellas. I think I may give my husband the go ahead to cut it down. Emily likes to play with the seeds WAY too much and I don't want to risk it. Especially since our youngest is starting to crawl now and will be following in her footsteps. 

I'll just have to step it up and help our oldest find another tree to climb.


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 24, 2012)

None of the Poison Control official sites that list poisonous plants list the Mimosa tree as poisonous.

I am going to suggest that if the people that get called when someone is undergoing a reaction to some substance don't consider the Mimosa a concern, it's probably not.

And I'll go with their 24/7/365 experience over the off hand  opinion or I heard it on another blog, posting by people that may not have any first hand experience..


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 24, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> None of the Poison Control official sites that list poisonous plants list the Mimosa tree as poisonous.
> 
> I am going to suggest that if the people that get called when someone is undergoing a reaction to some substance don't consider the Mimosa a concern, it's probably not.
> 
> And I'll go with their 24/7/365 experience over the off hand  opinion or I heard it on another blog, posting by people that may not have any first hand experience..



Thanks, Harry! I never thought to look at the poison control site. The tree may have a reprieve for now


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 24, 2012)

Cort, 

A suggestion, just in case. Call your local center and ask them what they know about the subject. Is there anything we're missing reading their web sites? Have they had any recent experience that might give us reason for concern? In this day an age of media hyper-shrillness I would be surprised if there would be anything that wasn't reported (misreported, sensationalized, an advocacy group formed, fund raising concert held, Movie of the Week made (starring B-list washed up actress), Denier counter group formed, email chain letters sent etc.). 

A lot of the reports may be of the "Well it is bad for Horses, Dogs, Naked Mole Rats, etc. It MUST be bad for Humans." Ignoring examples like Onions which are perfectly safe for Humans but can kill a Dog with only a small exposure. Or Chocolate.


----------



## Ballplayer (Apr 24, 2012)

Myself and my brothers grew up with a yard full of mimosa trees and we're still alive ! they were the without a doubt the most fun to climb and pretty shady too dodging  the hot summer sun shelling butterbeans and peas. I miss'em even today.


----------



## 243Savage (Apr 24, 2012)

Found this.....

http://www.ehow.com/facts_5961861_toxicity-mimosa-tree.html


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 25, 2012)

Each of their "warnings" are references to other web sites not specific details. And not specific to humans.

I don't know either. But what I suspect is that if they were toxic enough - for humans- there would be more information about it. Instead what I am getting from the various readings is that they can be toxic for some animals, so some generalize it to humans, with out any further factual back up.

Considering how prevalent they are you'd think (or at least I would) that someone would have studied the matter and could give us the details, one way or another.

At one point in time tomatoes were thought to be poisonous. Tomatoes are in the Nightshade family, Nightshade is poisonous, therefore tomatoes are poisonous, Right? Wrong. We all know that (now).

Onions can kill a dog. Yet are perfectly safe for humans. Chocolate can kill pets, but not humans. Lack of chocolate can get you killed or at least severely wounded.......

I want more information.


----------



## zedex (Apr 25, 2012)

Mimosa trees are nice to look at and as a young'n, I climbed, played in and collected pods from them. Never any ill effects at all. If they are toxic, I must be tough- I used to eat the seeds from the pods.

Two years ago, while visiting my mother in NC, she asked if I would cut hers down. Not because of any toxins or reactions, but because it was providing too much canopy, not enough sun. She regreted right after the tree laid flat.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 25, 2012)

Ballplayer said:


> Myself and my brothers grew up with a yard full of mimosa trees and we're still alive ! they were the without a doubt the most fun to climb and pretty shady too dodging  the hot summer sun shelling butterbeans and peas. I miss'em even today.



Yea plus I like the way they drip water or whatever it is!!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hate the dang things, fought the sprouts coming up thick around grandpas farm for years.

All because grandma thought that tree was pretty.


----------



## Bill Mc (Apr 25, 2012)

Cut it down. they really affect my wife's allergies.

Replace it with a blooming cherry. A good climbing tree.


----------



## secondseason (Apr 25, 2012)

The sap when they are injured will give some people a heck of a rash, I loved to climb them too when I was a kid but they really caused an allergic rash.

Also, lightning strikes them more often as well.  That is another tick against them.


----------

